
Ask HN: If you could spend 1 hour with someone of your choice, who would it be? - bsvalley
Who would you pick for an hour chat? It could be anyone in the world.
======
mindcrime
I can think of a few possibilities. Ricky Williams (former NFL RB) would be
one. Also, Vince Neil (lead singer from Motley Crue). And maybe Warren Buffet.
Or our very own pg.

------
mod
Some smart entrepreneurial-minded person with a track record. Preferably a
one-man "lifestyle" business.

------
beamatronic
Do they have to actually answer your questions?

------
tantanel
Oh, chat...

~~~
woliveirajr
:) this thread isn't going to end well.....

------
masonic
Are brass knuckles provided?

